#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Посоветуйте

## Эль

У меня возник ряд вопросов и я списалась с Санкт-Петербургским буддийским храмом «Дацан Гунзэчойнэй», они мне порекомендовали попасть на аудиенцию к известному ламе-ринпоче. Посоветуйте мне кого-нибудь, пожалуйста.
И еще, я нашла информацию о приезде в Москву  Дрикунг Онтул Ринпоче (с 16 по 30 августа), можно ли будет попасть на аудиенцию к нему? И как это можно сделать?
Мне необходимо только поговорить, занятия я посещать не буду.

----------

